# Barista Pro settings…



## Mediaboy (8 mo ago)

…with kit, work flow, settings and results


Growing up in a family hospitality business is a great way to get exposed to lots of food and drink experiences.

Even so, when great coffee at home passes you by there comes a time to do something about it.

Finally putting the French Press and Nespresso to one side and researching espresso machines.

Settling on a Sage/Breville Barista Pro. Turns out some of the team at an excellent local coffee roaster also use the same unit.

No particular expertise here just an experience of using some kit and finding settings that produce a really lovely double shot.

-KIT-
Barista Pro
Scales
Dosing Cup
WDT Tool
Stock Tamp
Tamper Matt
Knock Box
Air Tight Coffee storage

-WORK FLOW-
Run 2-3 blind shots, while…
Weighing 18g of fresh beans and grind into a dosing cup
Transfer to your Portafilter with double, non-pressurised basket
Use WDT Tool
Tamp
Razor
Run a double shot into a pre-heated cup

-SETTINGS-
Burr - 4
Grind - 15 (perhaps higher than expected due to Burr being at 4?)
Dose - 18g
Grind duration - 15.5 (which is enough to clear the hopper)
Temperature - default 93c

-RESULTS-
Pre-infusion - 8 seconds
Total pour - 28-32 seconds
Espresso out - 34-38g

Not perfect, but pleased with the results so far after one week of ownership and lots of testing.


----------



## nikki99 (3 mo ago)

Well written story. I've never been able to tell my thoughts or stories that have happened to me like that. So I think if you need to write a story or something and you don't have the skills to do it. It's better to go to a professional for write paper for me. For example, if you are a programmer or have any other technical skills to be able to write beautifully is not necessary.


----------

